# Traumatic Trumatic E1800 - Help!



## Tommybago (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Had a great first season but we are having a problem with a lack of heat now. I got a trumatic E1800 second hand and it has been OK but it is becoming very moody!

The heater fires up and runs no problem but after about 5 min cuts out with the red light on. It can then be switched off and on and it fires for about 2 min before cutting out again!

The fella who fitted it put the flue throught the floor below the unit and i'am beginning to wonder if that could be the problem, maybe it is sucking in foul air?

My other thought is that the control unit is U/S as the settings on the stat seem to bear little relation to the actual temperature.

Does anyone have any ideas or know anyone that is good at fixing these beasts? I like the heater and its size makes it ideal for my conversion so I really want to stick with it. :help:


----------



## carregwen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have found that even though there's gas in the bottle but it's quite low  my heater cuts out like that and is OK when I put a full bottle on.  Have you tried putting a full bottle on & seeing what happens?


----------



## Tommybago (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for that I have actually just put a full bottle in and no change, it can work fine for 10 min then cuts out with the red light on, heat output is great but it just wont keep running, anyone any idea what the red light means? I like the unit and it fits in great with my conversion but I just dont know where to go with this one!


----------



## Jojo (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a similar problem... worked a few times, now doesn't. 

I tried...

 remembering to remove the cover on the external vent
 using a full gas bottle - worked a couple of times, then didn't
 running the stove for a few minutes (to draw full fat gas through to the boiler) - worked a couple of times, then didn't
 checking the drain pipe (under the vent grille... unscrew 6 screws then locate the vent pipe -a small round opening at the bottom right hand side of the flu - it can get clogged up so you have to poke a thin harmless thing into it - I used a long cable tie. It is a condensation drain for the burner and apparently often gets clogged up) - worked a couple of times, then didn't
 crossing my fingers and performing rituals to the gods of Trauma and Ducato - didn't work at all.
I will be calling at several public swimming pools to shower until I find a Trauma fixer with time on their hands. I hope yours fixes itself but I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Ted (Oct 19, 2012)

If it's like ours it needs 3 things, water, gas and electricity. The water pump must be on, the gas must be on and if the leisure battery is a bit tired, switching to the cab battery seems to make it work. If the red light is on, one of these 3 things is lacking.


----------



## Tommybago (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, mine is the hot air blower not the water heater (I have a very temperamental carver for that job!) Seems as though this thing will probably be trouble for evermore so i'am thinking about going mad and splashing out on a Propex 2000 to replace it - any opinions on these?


----------



## n brown (Oct 21, 2012)

i like propex,simple enough to fit,tuck it into tight places, efficient,and propex in exeter give great backup


----------



## Tommybago (Oct 21, 2012)

We are so thrilled with our van in general that I think the propex is the answer, anyone want a Truma E1800? I do you very good price!


----------

